# I went insurance shopping, and what I found was scary!



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

After State Farm raised my insurance rate about 20%, I decided to use a couple of aggregate rate search services to compare insurance. I didn't expect to see a lower rate, but I at least expected most of them to be comparable. What I saw instead was _really_ scary.

My insurance is currently around $150/month. There was one rate from Mercury that was a little higher at $170 a month, and that was the end of the reasonable ones. The rest were all above $500 a month and ranged up to $1500/month! And the usual "save on your insurance" providers, Geico and the General, declined to offer coverage at all.

I don't live in a high-crime neighborhood. I'm not in San Francisco where car break-ins aren't a constant problem. I don't park outside. I filed one claim for a windshield in 2021. So either it was the windshield claim that did it (by the way, the aggregators say that claims are tracked for 3 years!) or Teslas are quickly becoming uninsurable from any company except Tesla itself - except that's not available here yet.

It's very scary because yes, I can keep State Farm and the lower rate it has me on now, but what if it's going up to the level the others did in a year, or two years? Or what if they cancel me? I could end up uninsured just because I can't get anyone to insure the car.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Mine jumped up big time at renewal as well. The ‘best’ I was able to get was at Progressive though the Tesla’s rate is stupid at around twice any of the other cars. I’m eagerly awaiting Tesla insurance to be available in Florida so maybe I can get more reasonable rates.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I recently shopped for new insurance, but for non-automotive reasons.

I used to be with Progressive. Their auto rates are pretty good - worth looking into.
https://www.progressive.com/
I ended up going with Erie Insurance, but they're only available in 12 states. They had higher auto rates than progressive (I think they charge a higher premium for drivers under 21 than other companies), but they were lower overall for the bundle I was looking at.
https://www.erieinsurance.com/news-...erves 12 states,and the District of Columbia.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I used to be with Progressive. Their auto rates are pretty good - worth looking into.


I looked at them. Other relatives are on Progressive, but for me they wanted about $300/month.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you spoken to a person and asked them why your rates are so high? I was quoting a house once and was getting dinged for a claim by a previous owner, which was a mistake. Maybe there is something linked to your address that shouldn’t be?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Have you spoken to a person and asked them why your rates are so high? I was quoting a house once and was getting dinged for a claim by a previous owner, which was a mistake. Maybe there is something linked to your address that shouldn't be?


It's for car insurance only, and I'm the first and only owner of the car. I only searched last night online, so I haven't had a chance to talk to a human yet.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> It's for car insurance only, and I'm the first and only owner of the car. I only searched last night online, so I haven't had a chance to talk to a human yet.


The address still matters, so just a suggestion to talk to someone.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

...address and your driving record of course. We all like to speed a bit in these cars. Do you have a few souvenirs from the Highway Patrol?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Insurance seems almost as bad as airline ticket prices - no one knows who the man behind the curtain is and he has access to a lot of magic.

I'm just the opposite of you - I just moved to State Farm. They were more expense than most everyone for many years. I had the cars insured with Progressive the last 3 years, the best rates I could find at about $100/month for each car. 

In December the renewal arrived and Progressive went up, if I recall, about 25%. I started checking around and pinged State Farm again. I'm now paying about 20% less than I was to Progressive. I was able to reconsolidate the cars, house and umbrella with a single carrier which makes managing insurance a little easier.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> The rest were all above $500 a month and ranged up to $1500/month! And the usual "save on your insurance" providers, Geico and the General, declined to offer coverage at all.


Used to be able to buy a new car for that amount!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> ...address and your driving record of course. We all like to speed a bit in these cars. Do you have a few souvenirs from the Highway Patrol?


Just one in 2020. Motorcycle cop who stopped me for window tint, but because that's not a primary reason, he ticketed me for 6 mph over.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm... My most recent moving violation was in March, 1989. I must be doing it wrong.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

My 2018 M3 Long Range is costing about $95 a month for insurance. That includes bundle discount for other cars and home. 

USAA.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My renewal with Progressive just posted. 2 Model 3's ... up from $1500 for 6 months to $1800. I have been with Progressive for years, so I figured I'd shop it. So far All State came within a dollar. I think like everything, things are just going up right now.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My renewal with Progressive just posted. 2 Model 3's ... up from $1500 for 6 months to $1800. I have been with Progressive for years, so I figured I'd shop it. So far All State came within a dollar. I think like everything, things are just going up right now.


There is a big difference between inflation driven increase (for which even 20% is still excessive) and the 500% increases I'm seeing.

Another thought I have is maybe the industry is punishing no-fault states by making insurance unaffordable for everyone until the law is changed or the state starts its own insurer like Citizens for homes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Another thought I have is maybe the industry is punishing no-fault states by making insurance unaffordable for everyone until the law is changed or the state starts its own insurer like Citizens for homes.


PA is no-fault, so doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I would go insane with car insurance costs being mentioned here. One thing I do is keep the collision deductible on my cars relatively high; it makes a huge difference while comprehensive deductible makes next to no difference. I'm also sitting here feeling very appreciative of my insurance agent who has taken time to play with and tweak the different coverages as situations changed for us.

Another thing that can be a factor, which no one has mentioned, is credit score. 
https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-experian/how-much-does-credit-score-affect-auto-insurance-rates/


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> ...address and your driving record of course. We all like to speed a bit in these cars. Do you have a few souvenirs from the Highway Patrol?


I find I drive more slowly in my Tesla than in other cars, because I often use AP and only set it a couple of mph above the speed limit.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Just one in 2020. Motorcycle cop who stopped me for window tint, but because that's not a primary reason, he ticketed me for 6 mph over.


They didn't do you any favors. A non moving violation, like tint, shouldn't affect your rates while a speeding ticket will.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> They didn't do you any favors. A non moving violation, like tint, shouldn't affect your rates while a speeding ticket will.


Still, there's a big difference between affecting rates a little for one ticket 2 years ago, and it making me nearly uninsurable. If that's the case, I can't even imagine what people with 2 moving violations have to deal with. Do they just have to park their car for 3 years until it drops off the record?


----------



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

I didn't see any mention of USAA auto insurance. I've had it since my Military days and they are, by far, better than anyone else. So, if any of you folks or your immediate family have been in the Military, check them out. I have two "high powered", (LOL) modified Hemi ICE vehicles (each about 430-440 hp.) and a Model S Plaid and my SIX month policy for all combined, with full coverage is just over $700. Frankly, when I bought the MSP, I was shocked that six month premium for it was under $400. I am an old geezer with a good driving record though and do live where the rates are normally not outrageous like much of the country. May be worth a shot for some of you.

On a side note, when I was talking to the agent, I asked her why the MSP's rate was so low. She said it's because it's about the safest car on the road and they rate it as such. In other words, they're not "gouge artists" like so many of the other insurers.


----------



## B_E_V (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm an old fart with Amica in NH. I prefer MUTUAL insurance companies when possible. 

I currently pay $381 for 6 months on a 2009 Honda CRV. Amica estimates that will go up by $76/six months when I switch to a new Tesla Model Y LR. So auto insurance should be under $77/month, or about $914/year on the Tesla.

My policy discounts are AutoPay, Claim Free, Paid In Full, E-discount, Loyalty, Multi-Line, Multi-Car. I use a $5,000 deductible for Collision and Other than Collision. Decline glass coverage, and roadside assistance. Take the minimum $20 per day/$600 max rental limit. Bodily Injury and Uninsured Motorist Bodily Injury are $250,000 per person/$500,000 per accident. Property Damage Liability and Medical Payments are each $50,000 per accident.

Basically, I self insure the car unless it is totaled, but have Amica cover my liability worries. When I was pricing the insurance before placing my Tesla order, the agent told me the additional safety discounts for a new Tesla compared to the 2009 Honda CRV would mostly offset the higher vehicle price.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

I pay $87 per month with State Farm for my Model 3 in Missouri. I do tend to keep deductibles high and wouldn't make a claim unless it was a serious accident. I've always heard that claims for minor items like windshields puts you in a bad category with insurance companies, so that might have something to do with the offers you're getting.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Nom said:


> My 2018 M3 Long Range is costing about $95 a month for insurance. That includes bundle discount for other cars and home.
> 
> USAA.


Can you adopt me so I can get USAA insurance?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Aden said:


> I pay $87 per month with State Farm for my Model 3 in Missouri. I do tend to keep deductibles high and wouldn't make a claim unless it was a serious accident. I've always heard that claims for minor items like windshields puts you in a bad category with insurance companies, so that might have something to do with the offers you're getting.


That may be true of other kinds of claims, but my understanding is that insurance companies really want you to report windshield issues, and won't ever raise your rates for it. I think that's because a chip that's not fixed might spread, and cost the insurance company much more later. Many policies, in fact, have zero deductible for glass even when they have high deductibles for other kinds of claims.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

It was time for me to renew my insurance so I decided to take a chance on Tesla insurance that is now available in TX. I moved from Allstate and when I switched to Tesla (same coverage), it went from $120 a month to $88.29 a month...based on an initial Safety Score of 90. My wife's car is still with Allstate since our house is also with Allstate. Except for the occasional acceleration when I feel it is safe, my drives are very boring. I expect my score to be better than the initial 90 and so far, based on driving a week of getting on Tesla insurance, my score is currently at 97 and my estimated cost for next month, as shown in the Tesla App., will supposedly be $63.81. This is the first time I've ever been tracked while driving so not sure how I feel about it yet. As I mentioned, I am testing out Tesla insurance (can cancel at any time) and can always switch back to Allstate if I need to. We'll see how much Allstate will increase my wife's car premium and my house premium, now that my Tesla is off their insurance, when it is time to renew this summer. 

Some of the rates you guys are sharing are just crazy high! Scary indeed!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> My wife's car is still with Allstate since our house is also with Allstate.


I had never considered switching just one of my vehicles to an alternate insurance like that. I'm actually a little surprised that car insurance companies don't insist on being the only insurer for vehicles to spread liability costs.


----------

